# MyLink w/ iPhone 5 & ATT Unlimited



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey, 

So I have been wondering if this is true, I currently own a ATT iPhone 5 with unlimited data. After reading a forum on another site someone mentioned ATT considers the use of Pandora via USB is "Tethering". Can anyone shed some light onto this, I don't want to get flagged for breaching any contracts from ATT. 


Thanks,

Chris


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

I originally brought this up (Nov-Dec) when I got a note from ATT regarding my unlimited plan and that tethering was outside the contract. I was over 3 gigs in that particular month. I called ATT and confessed that part of that data usage was hooking my iPhone 4S to the Mylink and using the Pandora app. The representative said that was tethering and a no-no. I tried to get some sort of answer from GM about this and have failed. 

Others have suggested that the threat from ATT was not because they could "see" that I was tethering the phone to Mylink but that my data usage was high that month. Since all I got was a warning (and I have not exceed 2 gigs since), I can't really advise what course you should take. 

It would be nice to have some sort of answer...I don't want to breach my contract either and it certainly diminishes that functionality of the Mylink system. Sorry that I can't be of more help.


----------



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

First off you should call them and complain heavily. I left AT&T and went to verizon which was the best decision I have ever made. In no way shape or form is this tethering. Ask them to define it. You are pairing your device with your car with blue tooth to play music. It uses the same data as if the phone was sitting on the table. I hate when I see stuff like this. As if they don't get enough money per month from people.


You should apologize sarcastically for using what u pay for. Honestly in the nicest words tell them to screw themselves 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Same thing happened to me a while ago when I had unlimited with them. I used pandora a lot during the day at work and to watch some Netflix. I got close to 7 gigs some months. I got an email saying if I do not stop I will pay multiple fees. I called and said "excuse me? I'm not tethering of any sorts. I use my phone all day at work" basically got very upset at the cust rep. After that had zero problems.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

dang corporate over sight...........they will pick your pockets next ,most likely when you are looking right at them.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

It's been my experience that att is one of the worst services. I left them a long time ago but friends with att are constantly reminding me why I did. One guy had to drop his unlimited plan he's had for years to get the iPhone 5. 
Your phone should not use more data if you're pairing vs using the USB. 
I'd recommend Verizon or sprint (not sprint in Phoenix though). Even t mobile has unlimited plans although coverage isn't great.


----------



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Mick said:


> It's been my experience that att is one of the worst services. I left them a long time ago but friends with att are constantly reminding me why I did. One guy had to drop his unlimited plan he's had for years to get the iPhone 5.
> Your phone should not use more data if you're pairing vs using the USB.
> I'd recommend Verizon or sprint (not sprint in Phoenix though). Even t mobile has unlimited plans although coverage isn't great.


I second this. You should tell them good bye or threaten to leave. See how quick their tune changes


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

So my question is this... With the MyLink what exactly does the audio processing? If the phone does the Audio Processing then sends it over to the MyLink radio then that isn't tethering.

I don't want to change providers because of specific reasons, thanks everyone for the help so far


----------



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

To be honest I am not sure but it's like plugging in your headphones or a speaker box. It's not providing wi if to another device 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

So I finally got my car and I can see how you can use a lot of data. On my ride home (90miles) I used 50mb of data!!! 

Love this new car and MyLink!


----------

